

The Unsolved: Why Startups Are Failing Us - byjess
https://medium.com/treatises-on-a-modern-world/the-unsolved-why-startups-are-failing-us-9965a0b07e09

======
kluck
I like to believe the trend goes away from large scale apps/services that cost
nothing for the end user (and are financed by trading user data and/or showing
adverts) towards small/medium sized apps/services that cost a bit of money.
This enables businesses with smaller audiences to survive and solve those
"smaller" problems.

~~~
byjess
Any problem involving network effects is hard to pull off with small or medium
services.

